# Grizzly G0619 Power Light On - No RPM Display/Spindle



## gng4life (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi All,

Looking for some guidance on an issue with my mill. It's plugged in and when I turn on the power switch, the green main power light comes on. However there is no RPM display and obviously the spindle doesn't turn. I have read some posts about troubleshooting but I haven't read about this particular situation. Since I'm getting power at the switch, wouldn't this most like be at the controller boards? I checked the fuses, stop button, chip guard switch and they all seem to be okay. I don't see any burned spots on the boards but I have not taken them out yet. Any help on the next steps to troubleshoot this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DAT510 (Aug 26, 2021)

This site has some good info on troubleshooting.  They also repair boards if needed. 









						MINI LATHE - MILL BOARD REPAIR SERVICE
					

Check out this GoDaddy hosted webpage! http://olduhfguy.com.




					olduhfguy.com
				




Hope this helps.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 26, 2021)

www.olduhfguy.com


----------



## John281 (Aug 26, 2021)

I know you checked already, but I had a problem with mine that turned out to be the chip guard switch.  I had removed the shield and the shaft had gotten bumped to the OFF position.


----------



## gng4life (Aug 26, 2021)

John281 said:


> I know you checked already, but I had a problem with mine that turned out to be the chip guard switch.  I had removed the shield and the shaft had gotten bumped to the OFF position.


Thanks, was your display out also but your main power switch light on?


----------



## John281 (Aug 26, 2021)

gng4life said:


> Thanks, was your display out also but your main power switch light on?


No, I ran out and checked. If the main switch is on, the display is on regardless of the guard switch position.


----------



## gng4life (Aug 27, 2021)

John281 said:


> No, I ran out and checked. If the main switch is on, the display is on regardless of the guard switch position.


Yeah, I figured it would be. I'm getting power to all the contacts on the board and display module but nothing. I'm going to write the OLDUFHGUY to see if he has anything to add but I'm still betting on the main boards. Thanks for all the help!


----------

